# Which six musicians (dead or alive) would you invite to dinner?



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

I'd go for:

My namesake, J.S. Bach
Marin Alsop
Albert Einstein (violinist as well as world-famous scientist)
Oscar Peterson
Maria Callas
Glenn Gould


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a hard tome thinking of one musician that would make a good dinner companion (although judging from her NPR interviews, I would agree about Marin Alsop). Six would be asking for it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd choose Brahms, then Yuja Wang five times; or if that's not allowed, Hilary Hahn, Anna Netrebko, Anne-Sophie Mutter, and Helene Grimaud.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Alfred Brendel, Simon Rattle, Mahler, Nigel Kennedy, Leonard Bernstein, Mozart


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland /Beverlys Sills/ Mirella Freni/ Leontyne Price/ Anna Moffo and Lucia Popp.
I just sitting there and let the lady's talking about music


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

My take: you say six , for now I have only 3 on my mind and I think they all could entertain themselves in German 

Bruckner, Carlos Kleiber, HVK


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> My take: you say six , for now I have only 3 on my mind and I think they all could entertain themselves in German
> 
> Bruckner, Carlos Kleiber, HVK


Good gracious, if only Kleiber survives between those two ego's


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd like to have Handel over, but it might be an expensive bill.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Good gracious, if only Kleiber survives between those two ego's


aha, hahaha may be he could using his sense of humor  I'm personally a bit worried for Bruckner...if he could speak a word at all in such a company...:lol: but anyway the very presence of three of them at the same place would make me feel curious


----------



## Dawood (Oct 11, 2015)

Eric Avery, Trey Spruance III, Mozart, Frank Zappa, Julia Lezhneva (on vocals). Sorry, this appears to be a band. Still, we could eat before hand...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yuja Wang ranks highly among surviving musicians but I think my wife would have something to say about it! :lol:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Medieval Babes. They can even sing if they want to!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

My fabulous six:

Mozart
Beethoven
Wagner
Rachmaninoff
The guy who posted this topic (aka JS Bach)
Pachelbel


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Alternatively...

Alma Deutscher
David Bowie
Alan Rickman
Pierre Boulez
Mozart
Cage

Hue


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Dame Joan Sutherland /Beverlys Sills/ Mirella Freni/ Leontyne Price/ Anna Moffo and Lucia Popp.
> I just sitting there and let the lady's talking about music


Hi Pugg,

What about Renee Fleming, since you use her picture as your avatar?  Methinks she'd be a great dinner companion:tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

My six:

Renee Fleming - My wife adores Fleming's voice, so there would be no problem:lol:
JSBach
Rachmaninoff
Chaikovsky
Messiaen
Tournemire


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Dawood said:


> Eric Avery, Trey Spruance III, Mozart, Frank Zappa, Julia Lezhneva (on vocals). Sorry, this appears to be a band. Still, we could eat before hand...


I didn't know Trey was a III.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I can think of two, to start with: Chopin and Rachmaninoff. I'd enjoy hearing them discuss the facts of their migration from their native countries. Their respective works are so so fragrant with the memories of their lost homelands that it'd be fascinating to reconcile their experiences with their output. 
After dinner, I'd send Rach home to his loving wife and family and invite Chopin to spend some more quality time alone with me. Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I did have lunch once with one of my favorite composers: Vincent Persichetti.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd set Erik Satie next to Anton Bruckner. They would either be impressed by their innate simplicity or be offended by their convictions or lack thereof. Ockeghem would adjust his glasses and use his diplomatic skills to redirect them to Anton Webern, who would speak to Satie briefly about brevity. Jacob Obrecht would marvel at Ocheghem's technique, then excuse himself to administer the last rites to a congregant. The sixth would be jazz saxophonist Phil Woods, who would be so bored by the group that he'd actually find me interesting to talk to, and we'd spend the evening chatting about jazz and saxophones and Stravinsky.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Pierre Fournier
Bartók
Lenny
Tito Gobbi
Oistrakh
Rostropovich


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

A sextet of dead 'uns:

JSB
LvB
JC
IX
KS
PB

That is to say: JS Bach, Beethoven, John Cage, Xenakis, Stockhausen and Boulez


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Bernstein, Copland, Barber, Sondheim, Griffes, Elliot Carter


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Froberger

Buxtehude

J S Bach

Helmut Walcha

Walter Kraft

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd have six violinists so that we could talk Fiddles till they were coming out of our ears (as extra guests I'd have my fiddle teacher & his wife); alongside each celebrity name is the area of interest I hope they'd bring to the dinner table:

*Jean-Baptiste Lully* - dancing & the problems of putting on ballets & dealing with royalty
*Rachel Podger* - women's difficulties in the music world; HIP and non-HIP
*Niccolò Paganini * - How did he do it - the tricks of the trade. 
*William Marshall* - Scottish art music and folk; & many other topics - he was a man of wide culture
*Antonio Vivaldi* - about his life & music, & his real religious and moral views
*Fritz Kreisler* - about passing off his own work as if from earlier masters.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Pierre Boulez
Martha Argerich
Mitsuko Uchida
András Schiff
Valentina Lisitsa
Hilary Hahn

Six musicians who have influenced me enormously over the years, beginning with Lisitsa who introduced classical music to me, and continuing on to Boulez who has opened up completely new horizons of music for me. I'd like to see Schiff and Boulez battle over what constitutes as good or important music...


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

My top 4 (Dvorak, Sibelius, Brahms, R.Schumann) + Korsakov and Wagner!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Alternatively...
> 
> Alma Deutscher
> *David Bowie*
> ...


You made me think about very dark ideas...

like inviting:

Britney Spears
50 Cent
Justin Bieber
Hank Williams Jr.
Nikij Minai
Miley Cirus


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> You made me think about very dark ideas...
> 
> like inviting:
> 
> ...


I'd show up at that party with faith that the cocaine would only be the highest quality.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Itzhak Perlman
Vladimir Horowitz 
Isaac Stern
Daniel Barenboim 
Leonard Bernstein 
Fritz Kreisler


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Prokofiev
Bartok
Rachmaninoff
Sibelius
Debussy
Ravel

Prokofiev and Bartok could talk about composing more "modern" music, and, with Rachmaninoff, discuss fine points of piano technique, all three being world-class pianists. Rachmaninoff and Sibelius could discuss being regarded as 19th-century composers in a 20th-century world. Ravel and Debussy could argue over who first thought up "Impressionism" in music. Prokofiev, Ravel and Debussy could discuss working on ballet scores. Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff and Sibelius would thrash out the composing of symphonies, while Sibelius, Prokofiev and Bartok could tackle writing violin concertos...... I would just sit, listen, and tape the conversations.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

senza sordino said:


> Itzhak Perlman
> Vladimir Horowitz
> Isaac Stern
> Daniel Barenboim
> ...


Note Horowitz only ate Dover Sole flown in from New York.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> My six:
> 
> Renee Fleming - My wife adores Fleming's voice, so there would be no problem:lol:
> JSBach
> ...


So she is not jealous at all


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, I would really like to know what 17th-19th Century composers think about our Historically Informed Performances, so I'd invite:
Bach - Gustav Leonhardt - Glenn Gould (one side of the table)
and
Beethoven - Gardiner - Klemperer (the other side)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Frank Zappa, Pierre Boulez, Arne Nordheim, John Cage, Martha Argerich & Esa-Pekka Salonen...
I will make stroganoff and buy some strong beers and Italian wine.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I kind of want to invite Handel plus five random other composers just to see how they'd react to seeing all their food get eaten before they even get a chance to touch it.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Schubert
Mozart
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Brahms
Dvorak
Barenboim


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Hector Berlioz
Sir Georg Solti
Igor Stravinsky
Claude Debussy
Maurice Ravel
Mozart


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Joni Mitchell
Leonard Bernstein
Nicolas Slonimsky
Wayne Shorter
Victor Borge
Nina Simone

I believe they could keep the conversation, wild stories, and laughter going for several nights!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hugo Wolf
Peter Warlock
Hans Rott
Carlo Gesualdo
_Nerō Claudius Caesar - he could play fiddle
_Harry Partch


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wagner
Brahms 
Mahler 
Sibelius 
Schoenberg
Boulez

I would not tell any of these composers in advance who else would be present, and would hire an armed guard to stand outside the door so that no one could leave before 4:00 AM or someone was murdered, whichever might come first. The entire event would be shown on closed circuit TV and you would all be invited to watch it from the grand foyer of my country villa.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

My list is:

Mahler - My favorite composer
Lili Boulanger - Dead person I have weird crush on 
Mozart - For the scatological humor (I'm immature)
Wagner - So I can talk about music and the following guest...
Nietzsche - Who did compose some (apparently bad) music and played... some instrument I'm sure. But mostly to create some drama with the former.

And lastly - Some musician who knows English, German, and whatever other languages I'd need to know to communicate with these people. I might need French for Boulanger too? I'm not sure, but surely there's some musician that meets these qualifications.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> My list is:
> 
> Mahler - My favorite composer
> Lili Boulanger - Dead person I have weird crush on
> ...


Don't worry. If Lili likes you back, language will be no barrier, and the rest of the guests won't matter.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Don't worry. If Lili likes you back, language will be no barrier, and the rest of the guests won't matter.


I'm pretty sure you made an entire very romantic and erotic scenario play through my head. Boy am I glad we have imaginations.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

LVB, WAM, RW, Bernstein, Ian Anderson, Dylan


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Only 5 so we can pair off 

Thomas Beecham
Jean Sibelius
Ralph Vaughan Williams
Maria Callas
Barbara Hannigan
and me!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Assuming I could magically learn to speak German and French: Debussy, Schubert, Messiaen, Beethoven, Ligeti and Berlioz. Or maybe Monteverdi, could be very interesting.
I think some of my other favorite composers I'd rather not meet. Mahler too self-absorbed, Bruckner would be either boring or very odd, Stravinsky wasn't a very nice person and Rameau would likely just refuse to talk.


----------



## KirbyH (Jun 30, 2015)

Hm...

Simon Rattle
Erich Korngold
Beethoven
Berlioz
Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Bruckner
Louise Farrenc
Scriabin
Mahler (with his wife Alma, so I can meet her)
Chopin
Mendelssohn


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Beethoven, Liszt, Wagner, Schoenberg, Knappertsbusch, Furtwängler.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

No one. I am interested in their music not their personalities.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Morimur said:


> No one. I am interested in their music not their personalities.


But I'm sure you could discuss their music with their personalities?


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Beethoven 
Liszt
Prokofiev 
Arthur Rubinstein 
Argerich
Bernstein


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Irvine Arditti would be on the top of my list, because he works closely with composers on just about the biggest repertoire out there. You'd meet hundreds of composers by proxy


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> No one. I am interested in their music not their personalities.


Wouldn't it be fascinating to hear what the have to say?
Even you can't be that harsh


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Morimur said:


> No one. I am interested in their music not their personalities.


This reminds me of one of my choir members who swears he has no interest in knowing the background to a piece of music.
When I'm rehearsing a work, I try to give the singers something to work on beyond just the notes, in order that their interpretation may be better informed and that they enjoy performing it more.

Surely, knowing the composer helps you understand the music more.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Wagner
> Brahms
> Mahler
> Sibelius
> ...


I think you're on to something here. Perhaps substitute Furtwangler or Karajan, or better yet, Orff and Rubinstein for Mahler and Sibelius and it may resemble the basement gunfight in _Inglorious Basterds_. I'm certain Brahms would emerge unscathed and Wagner might catch one in the leg and lose his high heel.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> This reminds me of one of my choir members who swears he has no interest in knowing the background to a piece of music.
> When I'm rehearsing a work, I try to give the singers something to work on beyond just the notes, in order that their interpretation may be better informed and that they enjoy performing it more.
> 
> Surely, knowing the composer helps you understand the music more.


I agree with you but some enjoy being contrarian more than the music itself.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Morimur said:


> No one. I am interested in their music not their personalities.


My thoughts entirely. Composers can leave CDs of what they believe is their best music outside my front door, but they cannot come in.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not sure about the other five, but I'd definitely include Xenakis. With his background in engineering and architecture I'm sure he'd be a good person to consult about some renovations I have planned.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

RVW
Holst
Finzi
Butterworth
Elgar
Delius

I get to practice my English and my guests get to sing, "Hail, Hail, the Gang's All Here".


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Kivimees said:


> RVW
> Holst
> Finzi
> Butterworth
> ...


Kivimees - I hope it will help you to learn more English if I tell you that there's a difference between the noun "practice" and the verb "practise". Therefore, it's "I get to practise my English..."

Many native speakers of English get this wrong.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Like 'advice'  and 'advise' (v), I guess.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> Kivimees - I hope it will help you to learn more English if I tell you that there's a difference between the noun "practice" and the verb "practise". Therefore, it's "I get to practise my English..."
> 
> Many native speakers of English get this wrong.


That's not true in American English. We don't use "practise" at all.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> This reminds me of one of my choir members who swears he has no interest in knowing the background to a piece of music.
> When I'm rehearsing a work, I try to give the singers something to work on beyond just the notes, in order that their interpretation may be better informed and that they enjoy performing it more.
> 
> Surely, knowing the composer helps you understand the music more.


The music alone should be able to say what needs to be said.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> No one. I am interested in their music not their personalities.


.... and they wouldn't turn up anyway

(Speaking of myself, of course :lol: )


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Morimur said:


> The music alone should be able to say what needs to be said.


For me (and for 99% of the musicians I work with) understanding the composer's mind, their circumstances and the times in which they lived are vital ingredients in informing the interpretation we create.

Your suggestion almost implies that you'd be happy with a computer rendition (assuming that the sound sampling was of sufficient quality).


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

scratchgolf said:


> I agree with you but some enjoy being contrarian more than the music itself.


He's not being contrarian. He's expressing his opinion.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ned Rorem would be high on the invite list--it's always good to have someone who could provide credible gossip about other composers' sex lives.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> For me (and for 99% of the musicians I work with) understanding the composer's mind, their circumstances and the times in which they lived are vital ingredients in informing the interpretation we create.
> 
> Your suggestion almost implies that you'd be happy with a computer rendition (assuming that the sound sampling was of sufficient quality).


I am always interested to know what inspired a certain piece, but again, I don't need to know what kind of man/woman the composer is/was. Of course, I recognize the validity of your statement-certain info is important for musicians but this doesn't necessarily hold true for the listener.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> .... and they wouldn't turn up anyway
> 
> (Speaking of myself, of course :lol: )


They would turn up..........dead!


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

How about this... I don't need to have dinner with Mahler because his music was so beautifully transparent that I already know him. I can't give six, this would be too many at the dinner party. I choose one: Beethoven.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> That's not true in American English. We don't use "practise" at all.


In Australian English we don't need to practice at all, we've already got it!


----------



## nbergeron (Dec 30, 2015)

I doubt guys like Wagner or Bach would make very good dinner company, even if I spoke German. Composers I think would be fun to hang out with:
Schubert
Mozart
Bernstein
Glenn Gould (provided I serve scrambled eggs)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely not Saint-Saens. He was one of the most brilliant and learned of composers, expert in a wide range of fields. But he loved to hold forth at stunning length, and his friends would quickly head for the exits. "Sorry, Camille, gotta run. Just remembered I'm having a kidney out today..."


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

nbergeron said:


> I doubt guys like Wagner or *Bach* would make very good dinner company, even if I spoke German.


I think you may be mixing him up with Handel.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> That's not true in American English. We don't use "practise" at all.


I've been vindicated? :tiphat:

Maybe I picked up 'practice' by hanging out in the American football thread.


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Kivimees said:


> I've been vindicated? :tiphat:
> 
> Maybe I picked up 'practice' by hanging out in the American football thread.


Yes, vindication. I didn't realise (realize) that our American neighbours (neighbors) had stolen yet more letters from our colourful (colorful) language.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd love to be all ears, listening to Saint-Saëns lecturing and being An Important Person. Also, I'm sure Wagner would be excellent dinner company - he was lively, easily agitated, full of fire and energy. Bach? About him I'm not sure...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Xaltotun said:


> Also, I'm sure Wagner would be excellent dinner company - he was lively, easily agitated, full of fire and energy.


I agree he'd probably make good company--but don't expect him to bring a bottle of wine with him.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> ...Also, I'm sure Wagner would be excellent dinner company - he was lively, easily agitated, full of fire and energy. Bach? About him I'm not sure...


On Wagner: "He was one of the most exhausting conversationalists that ever lived. An evening with him was an evening spent in listening to a monologue. Sometimes he was brilliant; sometimes he was maddeningly tiresome. But whether he was being brilliant or dull, he had one sole topic of conversation: himself." From "The Monster" by Deems Taylor -- full essay here:

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/the-monster


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> I agree he'd probably make good company--but don't expect him to bring a bottle of wine with him.


Or leave anything - food, wine, money or your wife - behind him when he'd gone! :lol:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

for vaaaaaarious reasons

David Garrett

Maria Callas

Antonio Vivaldi

Clara Schumann

Richard Wagner

Andrés Segovia


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Michael Tilson Thomas

Sigiswald Kuijken

Simone Young

Bernard Haitink

Charles Mackerras

Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Updated answer...

1. Regula Mühlemann
2. 5 guys uglier than me (Might be difficult to find but I'm patient)


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> Yes, vindication. I didn't realise (realize) that our American neighbours (neighbors) had stolen yet more letters from our colourful (colorful) language.


We don't waste letters in America. Everything else we are proficient at wasting, starting with money and lives.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Updated answer...
> 
> 1. Regula Mühlemann
> 2. 5 guys uglier than me (Might be difficult to find but I'm patient)


Humble and funny, yes that will be difficult :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

scratchgolf said:


> Updated answer...
> 
> 1. Regula Mühlemann
> 2. 5 guys uglier than me (Might be difficult to find but I'm patient)


-Wagner
-Schoenberg
-Cage
-Webern
-Berg


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Updated answer...
> 
> 1. Regula Mühlemann
> 2. 5 guys uglier than me (Might be difficult to find but I'm patient)


I was thinking of something similar except I would invite Hyunju Park.
But I did not think it was worth writing it.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> -Wagner
> -Schoenberg
> -Cage
> -Webern
> -Berg


I could invite Cage, Tchaikovsky, Saint-Saens, Britten, and Pears, and still go home with nothing but a receipt.


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

I will take only two, Bach and Beethoven, with the objective of motivating Bach to compose symphonies (not necessarily on the 100s like his cantatas, I will be very happy with just 15/20 symphonies by JSB).

And for the dessert I will try to sit both of them with Debussy, but since Debussy and Beethoven have a reputation for being hot-blooded I'm not sure we will arrive to the coffee...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would buy a nice harpsichord and then invite J.S. Bach to play His WTC and Keyboard Partitas. After that we share a bottle of Jack Daniels and talk about God.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Updated answer...
> 
> 1. Regula Mühlemann
> 2. 5 guys uglier than me (Might be difficult to find but I'm patient)


1. Regula loves cooking, so you'll be invited to dinner instead inviting her hahaha
2. High self-esteem always, but try inviting Rossini or Hummel or Stravisnky


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I would buy a nice harpsichord and then invite J.S. Bach to play His WTC and Keyboard Partitas. After that we share a bottle of Jack Daniels and talk about God.


when the dinner will be?

before or after the bottle?

just ask, so that to prepare the proper menu


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> when the dinner will be?
> 
> before or after the bottle?
> 
> just ask, so that to prepare the proper menu


Dinner? I almost forgot! I would have Chinese take-out: Sweet and Sour Pork and Shrimp Lo Mein. Some nice strudel with ice cream for dessert.

Oh. Dinner before the bottle. Otherwise I wouldn't remember a word he would say.

Maybe a sip or two as he played the harpsichord before dinner.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd gather a bunch of Russians to my home for a Friday night soiree: Glazunov, Liadov, Rimsky-Korsakov for starters, then add Arensky, Taneyev and Tchaikovsky as _guest _artists. Two disciples each for the two Golden Era composers. Then I'd watch the carnage-- errr conversation ensue...  I'll first interrogate them all and then pit them against each other, a competition to please me! And no, I wouldn't beat RK down and make him feel bad that all 5 others of them like Tchaikovsky more. Then at the end of the night I'll make them all end on good terms. At midnight dinner we might just do some champagne toasts for the heck of it (Taneyev respectfully declining alcohol), and then I'll go bar-hopping with Glazunov, Liadov and Arensky afterwards. Yeah, they would have done that...


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 9, 2016)

Martha Argerich
Murray Perahia
Maria Callas
Marc-André Hamelin
Erich Wolfgang Korngold
Christopher Lee


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'd gather a bunch of Russians to my home for a Friday night soiree


With you at the helm, I'd love to be a fly on that wall.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Beethoven
Mozart
Handel
Schubert
Dvorak
Haydn


----------

